# Gödel's ontological proof



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

"Kyrie for Orchestra on Gödel's ontological proof"

The original is for mixed choir, but here is a preliminary design for orchestration.


__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2Fkyrie-for-orchestra

Any comment is well accepted 
Bianca


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Wow. Its good music. I found it very interesting. 

It is not immediately apparent to me how it relates to the title, but that might be me. I know Bach did a lot of harmonizing with the same theme upside down and intricate fugues and other cool stuff, but I don't usually hear it until its pointed out to me.

Because of my other interests, Gödel's work is of gigantic interest to me, so I look forward to your work with some keen anticipation. 

The mechanism by which music "means" anything is so different than mathematics and symbolic logic, it is hard to see how the "translation" would work. Does music have an analog to a "truth" assertion? What would that sound like?

Fascinating idea. I can't encourage you enough. If God can be found in mathematics and philosophy, why not music.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

duplicate post sorry


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bianca said:


> "Kyrie for Orchestra on Gödel's ontological proof"
> 
> The original is for mixed choir, but here is a preliminary design for orchestration.
> 
> ...


Are you going to post the choir version also?


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

The Gödel's ontological proof uses modal logic and modal logic doesn't directly deal with "truth", but with "possibility" and "necessity".
Anyway, this piece is a sort of transformation of the theorem according some specific rules and interpretation of symbols stated in the front-page of the sheet. This transformation establishes formal structure of the music and both melodic outline and harmonic context. Unfortunately it is written in Italian.

@Pugg
At the moment, no choral ensemble still performed the piece


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Brilliant music Bianca, mighty and powerful. Lovely emotions it created.

While listening I studied Gödel's proof. Cool stuff really, clarifying the value and limitation of human logic. In swedish/german there is the word förnuft/Vernunft which I understand as the balance between logic and intuition, maybe 'wisdom' in english.

Please give us the transformation rules.

Congrats to you


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

KjellPrytz said:


> Brilliant music Bianca, mighty and powerful. Lovely emotions it created.
> 
> While listening I studied Gödel's proof. Cool stuff really, clarifying the value and limitation of human logic. In swedish/german there is the word förnuft/Vernunft which I understand as the balance between logic and intuition, maybe 'wisdom' in english.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!

Here is something can help understanding. Too bad it is not in English.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jy9u29zlqctqmy4/Kyrie-abstract.pdf?dl=0


----------

